# FS: 2 brand new 34" 39W Hagen POWER-GLO T5HO bulbs - price drop again



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

As the title says. These came with my new tank and I'm not going to use them. Can't really find prices for these guys at too many places online, so I'm not sure what to ask. I'm guessing $20 each, but please someone let me know if it's unreasonable. NOW $25 FOR BOTH.

PM me if interested.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Still available...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump and price drop. $30 for both. First post updated.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm! I have a Hagen Glo fixture that these might work for! But, how can I tell? Mine fits on a 36 inch tank. I don't know what the wattage is. There's a single bulb in it, I think. What kind of a fixture do your bulbs fit? And (curious) why aren't you using the bulbs?


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

What is the color temperature/spectrum (6700 K, 10000 K, etc.) on them?


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hmm! I have a Hagen Glo fixture that these might work for! But, how can I tell? Mine fits on a 36 inch tank. I don't know what the wattage is. There's a single bulb in it, I think. What kind of a fixture do your bulbs fit? And (curious) why aren't you using the bulbs?


Maureen, they fit regular T5HO fixtures. If you have a T5HO bulb at the moment, these should fit. The reason I'm not going to use these bulbs is that I prefer LED lights. I just installed Hamilton LED strips on this tank.



AquaSox said:


> What is the color temperature/spectrum (6700 K, 10000 K, etc.) on them?


Sorry, I don't know. I'll check when I get home and update the thread.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok the only thing it says on the bulbs is Power Glo, and a quick search online indicates that these are 18,000K.


----------



## AquaSox (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks, I would've bought them if they were 6700 K or 10,000 K. Good deal though


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

No worries. Thanks for the note.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for the information, Franck. I was hoping that these would be suitable for freshwater planted tanks, but looking online, I see that 18,000 k is for cichlid tanks and saltwater setups. With only one bulb in my fixture, I have to stick with something more Java-fern friendly. Thank you, though.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

You're welcome, Maureen. Yes, this is a lot of light indeed. It's meant for planted tanks, I would think. Preferably with CO2 I would imagine. But what do I know. I use LEDs. :bigsmile:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here you go Franck: http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c273082/p16873725.html

They're $20 each, so this is a steal.

And Maureen, they'll grow plants fine. I have an old T8 fixture on my 46 bow with a powerglo that's growing Anubias and Java Fern like nobody's business. But they are bluer than is natural than for planted tanks, so I don't like it as much as 10000k or the ColorMax bulbs from Coralife.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Gary. I had seen them at this price in USD on a US site, but I hadn't seen a CAD price. So yes, $30 for both seems like a good price. 

And I'll waive both tax and tip for a BCA buyer. Ain't I nice? :bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bed time bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Week-end bump. Still available...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Another week-end, another bump.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump again. Will take $25 for both.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump again. Hummm I thought these would go faster...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Found more stuff to sell, so I'm going to close this thread and open another one with everything in it.


----------

